# Install Help Motorola T605 in 04 Audi A6 with Symphony II and Bose



## compman723 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can anybody point me to the right connectors I would need or a website? Or even just a wiring diagram if that is all that is needed.

Also if you think a different bluetooth would give me better phone along with AD2P let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You might find something here: http://www.kufatec.de/shop/index.php/cat/c39_A6---4B.html 

There is a forum dedicated to this sort of thing, but I can't remember what its called. It had tons of info about the RNS-E nav system, so would probably be useful for the Symphony II as well. Google might help you out with that :thumbup:


----------

